# iphone vs Android What do you use ??



## Do-It-Once

Just wondering what my fellow contractors are using for a phone. Thanks


----------



## vconstruction

Got my first I Phone earlier this year. Needless to say it will be my last. Hate it. Android for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfourth

Android - Note 3 and I love it!


----------



## [email protected]

I have always been an iPhone guy but am not so impressed with the direction Apple corp is taking these days and may get to the point where i don't support them:no:. As far as their products go I love them


----------



## asevereid

Oooooooooohhhh chit.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Note 4


----------



## M&R Remodeling

I use my iPhone and iPad everyday for work and it hasn't let me down, haven't tried out many of the other android products though...


----------



## gfourth

TNTSERVICES said:


> Note 4


Did you come from the Note 3, and if so, thoughts on the 4?


----------



## TNTRenovate

gfourth said:


> Did you come from the Note 3, and if so, thoughts on the 4?


Galaxy s3...love my Note 4


----------



## spazman

Galaxy s3 for me. I have never had an iPhone but from what I've seen I like the bigger screen on the galaxy.


----------



## Walraven

MANN a18 android


----------



## Kowboy

Sprang for the IPhone 6+. Best phone ever.


----------



## griz

Galaxy S4...:thumbsup:

Know of 3 guys in the last week that dumped the iphone...


----------



## VinylHanger

S5 here. Love it.


----------



## Calidecks

griz said:


> Galaxy S4...:thumbsup:
> 
> Know of 3 guys in the last week that dumped the iphone...


Galaxy S4 is my poison as well.


----------



## avenge

Galaxy S5 anything Apple sucks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

iPhones ****. Everything Apple Make is over priced ****.


----------



## mstrat

I've done both, but seem to lean toward liking Android better, but for no apparent reason other than some of the phones are made better...I currently carry a Kyocera Torque, 18 months old, didn't buy any protective case or anything and it's been washed, kicked, dropped, you name it, it's been beat to death and keeps on going. There's no glass in it to break, and the touchscreen works perfectly. My ONLY complaint on it is that the camera isn't as good, but since it's durable without adding bulky/expensive cases, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Leo G

Galaxy S4. Carry my contracts, pictures, bids, checking account and quarterly reports around with me. It will open all sorts of documents including PDFs, DOC, TXT, XLS files.

I hate the forced updates that don't have a no thanks option. 

Android was heading in a way making the SD card useless which really pissed me off. They have seen the light in 5.0 lollipop and restored the SD cards functionality. I had to downgrade to NC5 from NG6 because of the crippling effects of the upgrade, that I never wanted anyway and avoided like the plague, but happened anyway despite by best efforts.


----------



## Spencer

I'm not a tech guy. All I know is I'm not impressed with the Iphone. Might go back to android next time around. Biggest complaint is battery life.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

*Iphone Vs Android What Do You Use ??*

Well phone just died. It dies from anything from 10% to 30% lately but here's what a made it to. I was not even on the phone that whole time after that original post to now. 

So basically 86% battery gone then died in less than an hour of being unplugged and less than 30mins on CT. 

The worse bit is the service from Apple. That's normal in their eyes.


----------



## brickhook

Samsung Galaxy S4.....Upgrading to the S5 next week


----------



## brickhook

BCConstruction said:


> Well phone just died. It dies from anything from 10% to 30% lately but here's what a made it to. I was not even on the phone that whole time after that original post to now.
> 
> So basically 86% battery gone then died in less than an hour of being unplugged and less than 30mins on CT.
> 
> The worse bit is the service from Apple. That's normal in their eyes.
> 
> View attachment 122360


Barri...I think you need to check your E-Mail ! :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Lol that's about 5 days worth. I get about 30a day from CT


----------



## ToolNut

What do you like Behr or ?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Youngin'

I switched from iPhones a few years ago. Currently rocking the Nexus 5.


----------



## Jeremiah2911

Been with Apple for years but it's too expensive now and not worth it. Got hubby and myself to OnePlus One (techies know what I'm talking about). It was either this or the nexus 5, but they don't call it the flagship killer for nothing. Paid $349 and no more contracts, looking forward to unlimited everything and having a prepaid, Verizon has been violating me every single month for the last 2 years.


----------



## Jeremiah2911

BCConstruction said:


> Well phone just died. It dies from anything from 10% to 30% lately but here's what a made it to. I was not even on the phone that whole time after that original post to now.
> 
> So basically 86% battery gone then died in less than an hour of being unplugged and less than 30mins on CT.
> 
> The worse bit is the service from Apple. That's normal in their eyes.
> 
> View attachment 122360



I'm surprise I haven't died yet. My phone shuts off anywhere between 2% and 44%. When it started doing that in the 40s I knew it was time to go.


----------



## RangoWA

Jeremiah2911 said:


> Been with Apple for years but it's too expensive now and not worth it. Got hubby and myself to OnePlus One (techies know what I'm talking about). It was either this or the nexus 5, but they don't call it the flagship killer for nothing. Paid $349 and no more contracts, looking forward to unlimited everything and having a prepaid, Verizon has been violating me every single month for the last 2 years.


I'm with Straight Talk. 45 a month unlimited, no contract. You can get AT&T or Verizon coverage but you gotta check the box. Only sold at Wally Worlds as far as I know.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

But is the unlimited throttled or restricted in anyway. All the unlimited plans I looked at had so many restrictions it was hard to follow. Roaming data was big grey area to. Plus all of them I looked at allowed a max of 1gb then you were put into the EVDO networks which is worse than 3G.


----------



## Jeremiah2911

RangoWA said:


> I'm with Straight Talk. 45 a month unlimited, no contract. You can get AT&T or Verizon coverage but you gotta check the box. Only sold at Wally Worlds as far as I know.






BCConstruction said:


> But is the unlimited throttled or restricted in anyway. All the unlimited plans I looked at had so many restrictions it was hard to follow. Roaming data was big grey area to. Plus all of them I looked at allowed a max of 1gb then you were put into the EVDO networks which is worse than 3G.



There's a lot of prepaid companies that use the ATT and tmobile networks. And many of them support 4G LTE. The ones I'm looking into are unlimited up to 3-4 gb i believe which is fine. The most I've ever used is 2gb and I play a lot of videos, web browsing, and it's used as my GPS. I'm 26 but I don't Facebook or any of that stuff, perhaps if I did then I'd need more.


----------



## RangoWA

I don't use the phone for much more than calls except on rare occasion. I did use it for a radio for a while but it sucked up too much battery. As far as I know they drop to 3g after x number of minutes.


----------



## Jeremiah2911

RangoWA said:


> I don't use the phone for much more than calls except on rare occasion. I did use it for a radio for a while but it sucked up too much battery. As far as I know they drop to 3g after x number of minutes.



They drop after you've hit a defined data threshold not particularly after you've talked to a certain limit. 3G isn't the worst thing lol, I've had it for 3 years so while I will welcome the increased speed, I won't forget where I came from lol.


----------



## SouthonBeach

BCConstruction said:


> I unplugged phone at 6.20 with 100% when wife woke up. Used it for 25mins on CT and I have 25% left. Apple tell me that's normal when they done diagnostics on phone and I'm not eligible for the battery upgrade.



Take it to an Apple store. Not some service center or over the phone diagnostics. 
The mrs. mom took her's to the apple store and they swapped it out no problem.


----------



## Jeremiah2911

SouthonBeach said:


> Take it to an Apple store. Not some service center or over the phone diagnostics.
> The mrs. mom took her's to the apple store and they swapped it out no problem.



That's if it was a recent purchase and protected with expensive apple care. Otherwise do you know how expensive the Genius Bar is out of pocket? It like going to the ER or the doctor. Oh and you have to pay for technical assistance on the phone??? I once had a 2am appt with the Genius Bar for my MacBook during finals in college. Even with Apple care they didn't cover the battery issues and wanted me to buy a new one for $200...nope, got a aftermarket one on eBay for $40.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Yeah battery's ain't covered unless they say they are even under warranty. They do a over phone diagnostic of its issues. Same as they do in the store but the phone sends the info to them. If they decide its normal your **** out of luck. My upgrades due in a couple months though and my wife's iPhone 6 battery is much better than my 5 has ever been. Fingers crossed I get a good battery this upgrade. It's hit and miss.


----------



## Do-It-Once

I got the iPhone 6 + and the battery life is amazing compare to the 5


----------



## Youngin'

Jeremiah2911 said:


> Been with Apple for years but it's too expensive now and not worth it. Got hubby and myself to OnePlus One (techies know what I'm talking about). It was either this or the nexus 5, but they don't call it the flagship killer for nothing. Paid $349 and no more contracts, looking forward to unlimited everything and having a prepaid, Verizon has been violating me every single month for the last 2 years.


A buddy of mine is picking up a OnePlusOne, it sounds impressive.


----------



## Molly

Jeremiah2911 said:


> That's if it was a recent purchase and protected with expensive apple care. Otherwise do you know how expensive the Genius Bar is out of pocket? It like going to the ER or the doctor. Oh and you have to pay for technical assistance on the phone??? I once had a 2am appt with the Genius Bar for my MacBook during finals in college. Even with Apple care they didn't cover the battery issues and wanted me to buy a new one for $200...nope, got a aftermarket one on eBay for $40.


Pro tip: Have a lady bring it to the Genius Bar. My cousin has swapped approximately 8 iPhones for brand new ones even after her Apple care expired.


----------



## RangoWA

Molly said:


> Pro tip: Have a lady bring it to the Genius Bar. My cousin has swapped approximately 8 iPhones for brand new ones even after her Apple care expired.


Wow. She must look pretty good.


----------



## TWhite

I will agree to my right to opine and his right to bloviate.


----------



## JT Wood

I'll agree that I don't know what bloviate means


----------



## TNTRenovate

JT Wood said:


> I'll agree that I don't know what bloviate means


Ccoffer will be along to let ya know.


----------



## DeanV

BCConstruction said:


> What was the problem with android. They do everything that iOS can do but way way more.


2 HTC phone, one Motorola.

HTC issues: frequent crashes, unstable, would not read SD cards. One took months to get the current android version when it was bought, and one never got an update. Memory issues. And we are not power users. My wife only went on FB with hers and texted. Not even many pictures.

Motorola: could not even send texts reliably, microphone broke frequently, most unstable, freeze prone device ever. It really was completely unusable.

Androids all benefitted from being restarted every couple days.

my first ios was an iPad 2. I only restarted that a couple times a year. And not because I had to, just thought I should. I won it and it was free. I was planning on buying an android tablet right before I won it.

Now, between family and company, we have 3 iphones, 5 iPads, and all have been great. Even my apple router cover my whole 2,300 sq. ft. 2 story house without issue.

I get why tech guys like android and PC. But, I hate the way some guys here portray Apple users as stupid or being blindly loyal. I do think Apple has slipped a little when they update versions. A few more problems now than there used to be, but they are minimal compared to the day to day problems I had with android from day 1. I never desired to own an Apple product until I got a free one. If it was not for that, I would probably still be using androids and PCs. 

Shoot, I just dropped my Mac book pro off the counter and it landed on it corner on a tile floor. It still works. I never dropped a laptop before, but given how our PC's lasted with no accidents, I am impressed. Granted most were mid priced Dell inspirons, but one was a business class latitude that cost more than my MacBook pro. Better experience with the Mac there as well.

I am glad there are android and PCs, Macs, etc. Keeps everyone moving forward. 

Use what you like and prefer. Good rational reasons and personal experiences on both sides. I am sure android and the various manufacturers have come a long way since I switched 20 months ago. Glad to hear it.


----------



## TNTRenovate

DeanV said:


> 2 HTC phone, one Motorola.
> 
> HTC issues: frequent crashes, unstable, would not read SD cards. One took months to get the current android version when it was bought, and one never got an update. Memory issues. And we are not power users. My wife only went on FB with hers and texted. Not even many pictures.
> 
> Motorola: could not even send texts reliably, microphone broke frequently, most unstable, freeze prone device ever. It really was completely unusable.
> 
> Androids all benefitted from being restarted every couple days.
> 
> my first ios was an iPad 2. I only restarted that a couple times a year. And not because I had to, just thought I should. I won it and it was free. I was planning on buying an android tablet right before I won it.
> 
> Now, between family and company, we have 3 iphones, 5 iPads, and all have been great. Even my apple router cover my whole 2,300 sq. ft. 2 story house without issue.
> 
> I get why tech guys like android and PC. But, I hate the way some guys here portray Apple users as stupid or being blindly loyal. I do think Apple has slipped a little when they update versions. A few more problems now than there used to be, but they are minimal compared to the day to day problems I had with android from day 1. I never desired to own an Apple product until I got a free one. If it was not for that, I would probably still be using androids and PCs.
> 
> Shoot, I just dropped my Mac book pro off the counter and it landed on it corner on a tile floor. It still works. I never dropped a laptop before, but given how our PC's lasted with no accidents, I am impressed. Granted most were mid priced Dell inspirons, but one was a business class latitude that cost more than my MacBook pro. Better experience with the Mac there as well.
> 
> I am glad there are android and PCs, Macs, etc. Keeps everyone moving forward.
> 
> Use what you like and prefer. Good rational reasons and personal experiences on both sides. I am sure android and the various manufacturers have come a long way since I switched 20 months ago. Glad to hear it.


My daughters drop their laptops and they still work. 

Also, you didn't have issues with Android. It was HTC and Motorola. The issues you had were hardware related. That's why it's super important to do a little research and educate yourself.

That's why some think of Apple users not as stupid but more lazy or just ignorant to androids. Apple users just go to the store and say give me an I iphone. There's only one. One size must fit all. 

Where as with android, you can find many flavors, sizes and shapes. If you had owned a Samsung you wouldn't have had those issues. Anytime a new Samsung comes out it outsells iphones.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Another post that clearly shows Apple fanboys just ain't got a clue. Blaming a crappy android experience on a crappy handset is stupid to say the least. I know numerous people who try running windows 8 on 10 year old systems then blame Microsoft. Prob won't be long until many of these lot buy a Apple system and then go on about how great OSX runs compared to windows lol. 

I'm curious how so many fanboys have zero problems with their iPhones and iPads. 

This week alone

Camera wouldn't load on my phone
Numerous pop ups to sign into iCloud. 
AirPlay button will not show unless I'm in a specific place on menu
Audio stops playing when phone goes to lock screen. Does this on every app that plays audio
Numerous lock ups. Phone just freezes then starts working again a few mins later. 
Lock screen blank. It's there but just does not show. 

Other issues
Battery life
Couldn't upgrade to iOS 8 over the air
Lost all my contact when updating through computer. iTunes is the worst piece of software made. 
Phone dies at 30% or more


What's funny is every other Apple device we have also has issues. Above is just my iPhone. 

Just last night

iPad last night would not load any apps
Kept telling me I had no signal yet was signed in.
Apps kept crashing
Restarted 10+ times
Wouldn't join network

Dam even my other 2 iPads got problems but you get the idea.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I think you shouldn't jailbreak your phone Bari. Lol. Sounds like you broke it.  just messing. 

But seriously. The worst issue with my 5 was a power button that was covered under a recall. No other issues in two years. My 6 has been great. Occasionally my message app freezes but only running ios 8. Just have to force close and re open.

That's been the extent of my apple problems in 2+ years. IPad, zero issues, Apple TV, zero issues. I know you love your airplay but dang... If it's that miserable switch.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I think you shouldn't jailbreak your phone Bari. Lol. Sounds like you broke it.  just messing.
> 
> But seriously. The worst issue with my 5 was a power button that was covered under a recall. No other issues in two years. My 6 has been great. Occasionally my message app freezes but only running ios 8. Just have to force close and re open.
> 
> That's been the extent of my apple problems in 2+ years. IPad, zero issues, Apple TV, zero issues. I know you love your airplay but dang... If it's that miserable switch.



Never did have the power button issue. That affected a lot of handsets too. Every person with a 5 I knew had a bad power button except me. 

I never had half these problems when I was jail broken. I'm not jail broken anymore and have a clean ios8 and its full of bugs. Do miss the jailbreak apps though. The biggest one I miss is being able to change track buy pressing the volume button up or down. It's still amazing how budget ios8 is for features. It can even do something simple like that. Perhaps the iphone10 will allow me to assign functions to buttons. 

Wife's iPhone 6 has started doing that iCloud pop up now and her phone won't update over the air now either.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Wow..... 

I am all Apple, all the time.

I am an idiot. (or.....I would rather tie flies than take a course on smartphone operating systems or learn how to write code)

They work. (for me)

Therefore, I feel less like an idiot. (and less like smashing my phone with a lump hammer) 

Yay Apple.

(BTW....those S5's look huge. Do you have a holster for it? (modern day equivalent to pocket protector) and.... Do ever expect to get laid again?)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Wow.....
> 
> 
> 
> I am all Apple, all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am an idiot. (or.....I would rather tie flies than take a course on smartphone operating systems or learn how to write code)
> 
> 
> 
> They work. (for me)
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, I feel less like an idiot. (and less like smashing my phone with a lump hammer)
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW....those S5's look huge. Do you have a holster for it? (modern day equivalent to pocket protector) and.... Do ever expect to get laid again?)



I wouldn't say you are an idiot but something's wrong up there if you can't figure android out. See this is just another myth from Apple users. Going from a Android to a iPhone is exactly like going from a iPhone to a Android handset. It's not that ones harder to use than the other it's just hard to get used to the change. But there must be a reason why so many people who go from iPhone to android don't go back to iPhone. Once you get the change out the way it's a vastly better system. Unless of course you get one of them crappy android phones. 

Also Apple fanboys have always have people crap about other phones being to big. They done it when on the iPhone 3 they done it on the 5 they do it on the 6 yet they all keep getting the bigger phones every time Apple say you now need a bigger phone. What you gonna do when you can't get the iPhone 5 anymore. Your gonna be stuck with a massive phone to but by then Apple will have convinced you that you need their new size.


----------



## TNTRenovate

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Wow.....
> 
> I am all Apple, all the time.
> 
> I am an idiot. (or.....I would rather tie flies than take a course on smartphone operating systems or learn how to write code)
> 
> They work. (for me)
> 
> Therefore, I feel less like an idiot. (and less like smashing my phone with a lump hammer)
> 
> Yay Apple.
> 
> (BTW....those S5's look huge. Do you have a holster for it? (modern day equivalent to pocket protector) and.... Do ever expect to get laid again?)


iPhone 6 is just as big.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

BCConstruction said:


> I wouldn't say you are an idiot but something's wrong up there if you can't figure android out. See this is just another myth from Apple users. Going from a Android to a iPhone is exactly like going from a iPhone to a Android handset. It's not that ones harder to use than the other it's just hard to get used to the change. But there must be a reason why so many people who go from iPhone to android don't go back to iPhone. Once you get the change out the way it's a vastly better system. Unless of course you get one of them crappy android phones.
> 
> Also Apple fanboys have always have people crap about other phones being to big. They done it when on the iPhone 3 they done it on the 5 they do it on the 6 yet they all keep getting the bigger phones every time Apple say you now need a bigger phone. What you gonna do when you can't get the iPhone 5 anymore. Your gonna be stuck with a massive phone to but by then Apple will have convinced you that you need their new size.


I'm sure I would be just fine with an S5. (can't imagine they are that complicated (millions of Americans use them..........:whistling))

I like that all my devices are blood relations....and friends too. 

They get together and hang out all the time for no reason at all, other than to make me happy. Doesn't even need to be a holiday. 

With all the other chit I have to do, it is just one less thing for me to hassle with.

You seem to actually enjoy that chit. Which seems to be the divide. 

Apple is the Festool of the tech world.:thumbup: Seamless integration and well thought out platforms.


----------



## Leo G

Apple is not the Festool of the phone world. Festool is not for simpletons.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Lol Apple the festool of the tech world lol. That's about as far from the truth as you can get lol. You really believe that? 

Apple are the shop smith of the electronics world. They try to do everything but fail miserably. They are over priced and don't function well but thrive on hype. Also reminds me of Bose.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

BCConstruction said:


> Lol Apple the festool of the tech world lol. That's about as far from the truth as you can get lol. You really believe that?
> 
> Apple are the shop smith of the electronics world. They try to do everything but fail miserably. They are over priced and don't function well but thrive on hype. Also reminds me of Bose.


No....not really.:jester:

I just know my audience.:laughing::jester:

I love my Apple stuff.

And....love my Bose stuff.

I am not arguing which is "better". They.....are better for me.
(and I have a right to use less technologically advanced devices if I choose too:whistling)

Shopsmith......:laughing::laughing::laughing: If I had a dollar for everyone I saw listed in the classifieds......I could buy one in a day or so.


----------



## RangoWA

[email protected] said:


> You need to be a consultant for the PC brands, because you're way more convincing than what they are putting out there.


PC makers just slap components together and stick their logo on it. You need to look under the hood, so to speak. As of two days ago I am up and running with a i7 (8 cpu) 8 gigs ram, Seagate 1T HDD for $400. The case is used but it had a 400 watt power supply and I had to supply a video card but those would have added about $200 for new stuff. Ain't no way I could get close to any similar Apple product anywhere close for $600, maybe between $1-2k more would get me there and Foxconn makes most of their stuff. 

If you want Apple software though that's your only option. I think it's too bad they stopped licensing their OS to hardware manufacturers. That was one of the first things Steve Jobs did when he came back.


----------



## TWhite

Again BC has nothing to say but the same old tired stuff. I say he likes to Bloviate!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> No....not really.:jester:
> 
> 
> 
> I just know my audience.:laughing::jester:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Apple stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> And....love my Bose stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not arguing which is "better". They.....are better for me.
> 
> (and I have a right to use less technologically advanced devices if I choose too:whistling)
> 
> 
> 
> Shopsmith......:laughing::laughing::laughing: If I had a dollar for everyone I saw listed in the classifieds......I could buy one in a day or so.



To be a true Apple fanboy you have to use Bose too. It is funny how many Apple users use Bose systems. Their marketing departments are def paying off on some lol they do target their audience in exactly the same way though. hype hype hype


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TWhite said:


> Again BC has nothing to say but the same old tired stuff. I say he likes to Bloviate!



You found the proof you need yet. I'm still waiting!


----------



## TWhite

Dude your just making my point every time you post on this forum!


----------

